# BAD---BAD Mistake



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.

The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.

It suddenly dawned on me - there I was reading the instructions....I was doing it wrong. Being used to math where a function is in parenthesis, then you do the rest of it, every other row of the gusset said to "ssk, knit to the end" instructions. I read it as "slip, slip, knit to end." I had a life line, but for only the gusset and I was two inches from there. I tried frogging - forget it! Then I tried pulling it out and recapturing the stitches two rows above the life line. Hah!

Now, it's time to start all over again. I now realize it's "slip, slip and knit the two together", the knit to the end.

Will I EVER finish my first sock????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are going to be a pro when you *do* finish that sock and you will be aware of all the possible problems and stumbling blocks... Just think how fast you'll breeze through the second one!!!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your mishaps. I'm glad you "get it" now. I hate it when that happens to me. I wish more people would share their knitting problems so we could all learn right along with them!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

The second sock will be so much easier, now you've learnt on the first sock


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Anything worth learning takes some time. Just think how easy the second sock will seem! Better yet, you will look back on this after knitting your sixth pair of socks and get a good laugh!
Breathe in.....breathe out.....breathe in.....breathe out.....


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?


Joy I really did laugh out loud at this! Yes I have made similar "pattern adjustments" as I like to call them. Nobody will notice, they will be too busy admiring the sweater.
Kay


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

You will get there in the end we all have those days and your second sock will be a breeze!


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my! 

I ALSO didn't know that ssk meant slip slip knit the two together !!! I ALSO thought it was slip, slip, knit the third stitch. I have that coming up in a pattern for mittens I'm doing. 

Um, while I hate to think that I have gleaned a benefit from your frustration, please know that by posting you did a stranger a good turn today, for which I thank you most sincerely...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

ellsbells99 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I ALSO didn't know that ssk meant slip slip knit the two together !!! I ALSO thought it was slip, slip, knit the third stitch. I have that coming up in a pattern for mittens I'm doing.
> 
> Um, while I hate to think that I have gleaned a benefit from your frustration, please know that by posting you did a stranger a good turn today, for which I thank you most sincerely...


It's nice to know that someone has benefited from my mistakes. That makes it worthwhile. Thanks for being so nice and letting me know others thought the same thing.

How I finally came to this conclusion was that ssk is the same as k2tog - each is a decrease, but on opposite sides of what you are knitting....one leans right and the other leans left. When one side was decreasing and the other wasn't led me to go over the instructions again and I realized what I was doing. This is the 6th time I've done this sock. Why I didn't "get it" before is beyond me, but, I'm so glad to know I am in good company with others who have thought the same. Now, we can all decrease evenly. LOL


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been threatening to make socks for some time. I've watched several videos on YouTube but haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet. Now my husband has asked me to make some for him, so I guess it will be soon.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I've been threatening to make socks for some time. I've watched several videos on YouTube but haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet. Now my husband has asked me to make some for him, so I guess it will be soon.


They'll go really fast and easy once one understands what they really mean in their directions. I love doing it - just wish I hadn't had to redo 6 times before I learned my stupidity had taken over and my logic had gone on vacation! LOL


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Knitpicker. My whole knitting world is knit frog knit frog crochet knit frog. I am actually getting better at both. I liken my crafting talent to my sports talent--always trying to better my personal best but won't be winning any Olympic medals. But that's ok because I am having fun (not so much with the frogging part....)


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Because of experiences like yours I am much more careful. I like for you to make the mistake so I can learn from it. I actually do know what ssk is because I have a shawl pattern I want to knit and I have researched every step of the instructions in books and on the web. I hate making mistakes (I make them anyway) but I am probably careful to a fault.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

I wish we could keep this thread going or one of us start a new thread of Knitting Mistake Stories ..... I think we could all learn alot. The SSK and K2TOG decreases - don't do what I did when I was doing a top down baby sweater - I didn't think about doing the k2tog first and the ssk last. I had done a bottom up baby sweater and just did the decreases like I had done for that. DUHHHHHH! I have TONS of OMG - I really did that? I think we just keep knitting when we are way too tired or preoccupied with something.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> I wish we could keep this thread going or one of us start a new thread of Knitting Mistake Stories ..... I think we could all learn alot. The SSK and K2TOG decreases - don't do what I did when I was doing a top down baby sweater - I didn't think about doing the k2tog first and the ssk last. I had done a bottom up baby sweater and just did the decreases like I had done for that. DUHHHHHH! I have TONS of OMG - I really did that? I think we just keep knitting when we are way too tired or preoccupied with something.


That is too funny!!! I laughed out loud because I would have done the same thing! Thanks for sharing.

Yes, I agree that I wish we could continue this thread with all our mistakes. That's the best way for me to learn as I'm a visual person and when someone talks about mistakes I can clearly visualize it. So, how come when it's written I can't visualize the correct way first? I am going to start the thread of sharing mistakes. I think I could learn a lot that way.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

OK - thread has started in "Main" category.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes you will. Socks are very forgiving and I can never remember which end to do the ssk and k2tog each end of the gusset so I don't bother and do the k2tog only. It works for me and who's going to know?

I have a sock pattern called Basic sock pattern for Regia Jacquard socks which is easy peasy, it must be if I can do it!! This is the one I taught myself to knit socks with and its free so give it a go and Google it. Some sock patterns can be difficult to understand, if you're new to it, but this one is very straightforward. Don't give up


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes u will finish and u won't forget this challenge again..........happy knitting.u had a Oprah AAAHHH moment.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

if its any comfort to you iguess its all part of the learning process next time you will succeed and then you will wear them with pride


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that is a stupid instruction anyway. Why don't it just say knit two together? Isn't that the same thing? :lol:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I ripped out an entire baby surprise jacket because I thought the stitch count at the neck decrease was off. When I got back to the same point, I realized that the stitch count was correct after all.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

for those of us who have been knitting for a long time the ssk used to be psso (pass the slipped stitch over). I still do it that way when I see the ssk.


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

It's the knitter's school of hard socks...hehe... 

Good for you for not giving up. Your mistake taught me what a ssk is, too.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Is that slip on, knit one, pass the slipped stitch over?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course you will finish your first sock!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, if you slip two stitches and try to knit them, they are on the wrong needle. I have a hard time with that one.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

We all do what the kids call OMG; that's the kind of thing you'll remember every time you start a pair of socks that have shaping.
thanks for sharing KnitPicker


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel your pain! I started learning to do socks and I used Worsted weight yarn and did the top down method. I really liked the way it looked, but realized the yarn was way to thick for socks to wear with shoes. Only finished it to the middle of the foot. Then I decided to use a sport or light weight worsted and try the toe up sock. Took me forever, but I finished it.
Went to put it on and the Darn bind off is to tight. The upside is I learn how to do both, but I still don't have a sock to wear ---LOL  :roll: :XD:


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Every time I make a mistake and recognize it, I "frog" it. I just can't leave errors that I make. Now, that is not to say that my work if perfect; it is far from it. I make mistakes and don't know it till I try to repeat the item, say on the second sock. If those mistakes do not affect the size or shape, I just try to make the same mistake in the second sock if that is what I am knitting. I call "frogging" penance for not paying attention and just a part of the learning curve.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I started my first sock using a wool worsted, got help from some of the KP ladies and when it was about half knitted held it up and realized that it would fit sasquatch. I left it on the needles and got some sock yarn and made another pair which fit. I may frame the first effort. LOL


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

ellsbells99 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I ALSO didn't know that ssk meant slip slip knit the two together !!! I ALSO thought it was slip, slip, knit the third stitch. I have that coming up in a pattern for mittens I'm doing.
> 
> Um, while I hate to think that I have gleaned a benefit from your frustration, please know that by posting you did a stranger a good turn today, for which I thank you most sincerely...


I too thought ssk slip, slip, knit .....and I thought ssktg meant slip, slip knit together. I think I am lost.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I've been threatening to make socks for some time. I've watched several videos on YouTube but haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet. Now my husband has asked me to make some for him, so I guess it will be soon.


Same here except for the husband asking. Change it for 2 teenager grandsons wondering if I can knit some. I guess it will be soon too. Still looking for the perfect and easiest pattern.


----------



## berlinge (May 4, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> ellsbells99 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/slip-slip-knit-continental

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/ssk-improved-english

Here are some videos that might help!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Joy,
If anyone asks just say it is a "Design Element" and smile.
Designers add them to make their high fashion designs unique.
momcat531


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitpicker---yes, you will. I started a pair of baby booties, breezed through the first one, realizing after it was done, I was doing the M1P (make 1 purl) wrong. But the bootie looked ok except for little holes. Guess my purl M1P was actually a little yarnover. But I left it alone and tightened up the holes. Started the second bootie, doing the m1p's correctly, but somehow got off on my stitch count. Ripped it out. Got to the instep and thought I shouldn't be starting my short rows on a purl side, thought I was smarter than the designer. Midway through the instep, realized I was wrong, ripped the bootie out (no lifeline) and started over. Got to the instep again, made the SAME mistake thinking the short row shouldn't start with a purl row, because I didn't remember what I thought the first time! Ripped out the entire bootie AGAIN. Finally got the second bootie done. I've learned to follow the pattern with blind trust until some errata will trip me up the next time. Hasn't happened yet! Good luck and stick with it, making socks are really rewarding. I've only done three pair, but my kids love them!


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

You sound like me on about every project I start. I almost always have several false starts on everything until I can get my mind in sync with that of the person who wrote the instructions. Maybe that is why I like to make up my own patterns once I know the "gist" of what I'm doing.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


And you're still ahead of me as I can't even get started because every time I think I 'got it' the stitches fall off the other end of the needle and I haven't even gotten pass the ribbing!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

These are the instructions I used for my first socks and they came out perfect. Hope it helps


----------



## GrandyGail (Nov 27, 2011)

No-one will notice unless they are a professional knitter. And they will think it is an interesting variation and ask you what you did to make it so lovely.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

tenaj said:


> These are the instructions I used for my first socks and they came out perfect. Hope it helps


Thank you tenaj. Downloaded your page.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for this information. psso is something I understand. 60 years ago I did make one pair of socks. Trying make my second pair over the last few weeks I ran into the ssk and had an awful time "getting" it. Nearly wore the yarn out I frogged so many times. Youtube step by step videos were what saved me. Thought I knew how to knit, but guess I'll have to research the new abbreviations more completely. I read what KnitPicker did.


jmai5421 said:


> for those of us who have been knitting for a long time the ssk used to be psso (pass the slipped stitch over). I still do it that way when I see the ssk.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> tenaj said:
> 
> 
> > These are the instructions I used for my first socks and they came out perfect. Hope it helps
> ...


Thank you from me also.


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

My first project I ever did was socks.I always had my mother turn the heel for me,She just didn't have the time so I went to my room and read the directions out loud several times until it made sense,I use that method all my life and it really works for me and now I'll undertake any pattern.You've really done well keeping at it.Good Luck!! I know you'll do Good.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

After 30+ years of knitting I made my first sock and it looked like the heel belonged to "Big Foot"! But these are the projects that push me forward to learn or relearn and it keeps knitting a new and fun learning thing after all these years! I am still proud when I finally "get it" !


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Knitpicker, I share your pain! I am determined to make a really good pair of socks that look nice and fit right and have no holes and have toes that fit mine . . . I have frogged an uncountable number of times. I have 2 finished pairs that are fairly misshapen, but once on my feet that's not noticeable. I have one finished pair that is too big and made of worsted so plan to put some gripper stuff on the soles and use them as slippers. I have two pairs on the needles, enough empty needles and skeins of yarn to start about 20 more pairs, and a bazillion patterns. I have aIll the books and Tutoritals and videos - the toe-up, the cuff-down, the two-at-a-time on magic loop, the two-at-a-time using 2 circulars. I participated in the sock KAL last summer/fall (did not finish a sock). I WILL make socks and I WILL learn to love the process. (I already love the patterns so much that I must persevere!). After the holidays, when I can sit and really focus, I will create my opus sock. And maybe a matching one. LOL


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Think of how much you have learned by this experience. Pat yourself on the back and proclaim what a professional you have become. Someone once told me that if you cannot frog (rip and correct) then you were not a good knitter. I think you must be a great knitter.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay... here is my problem... I'm knitting a christmas stocking in the round on DPNs... somehow I turned the stocking so now instead of getting ss.. I'm getting a purl stitch... I have to sit down this morning and knit off 3 rows. Boo hoo hoo.... its all a learning process... I guess!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think we have all been there. I was learning brioche knitting and had to rip out 11 times before I got it right. With my first lace knitting, I quit counting after 25 re-starts. (I hadn't heard of lifelines yet.) I think huge mistakes help inbed the correct method in our heads so that we don't make them the later on down the road. Hang in there. You will get past this.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrat for accepting the challenge. I am not in the right frame of mind to tackle such a thing as a sock. Have someone help. I found that is the best way. Patterns can be esoteric,-- heard arguments about them among the "experts" in my class. So there, you may be too math savey. 
I was reading the pattern's parenthese as a function, said "too much like algebra," which is mostly forgotten. 
I am sure you will be the sock expert soon. 
Karen


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

then there are us lefties who do all of the above while dancing backwards!!


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?


Joy, you are a hoot! That is so funny. Well, not your mistake...but your way of wording your story. Would love to know you!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> Okay... here is my problem... I'm knitting a christmas stocking in the round on DPNs... somehow I turned the stocking so now instead of getting ss.. I'm getting a purl stitch... I have to sit down this morning and knit off 3 rows. Boo hoo hoo.... its all a learning process... I guess!


don't do it!! just turn the sock right side out


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Who cares, upside down may become the trend. Sort of like wearing your underware on the outside, or clothes with the label blazing on the front. 
Good news is maybe you were pleasantly distracted when ribbing. Happens to me all the time--thinking "can't believe I did that." 
Karen


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> Thanks for sharing your mishaps. I'm glad you "get it" now. I hate it when that happens to me. I wish more people would share their knitting problems so we could all learn right along with them!


Well.....I'm trying to finish some WIP's and it's been sooo long since I knitted this toddler's sweater, and have since used the needles for other projects, I can't seem to get the front I'm afraid I'll wear the yarn out knitting and reknitting! I may have to see if the sweater will fit a large doll I have and just keep it so the ribs don't have to match!!!!! I generally knit every project at least twice due to frogging....and tinking....I wonder why I even try till one project turns out well. That's the pay off! :thumbup:


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I give. What is frogging??


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

I too have started over a sweater 6 times in the last week. It is a pattern from Knitting Off the Axis and I kept having this loop, not an extra stitch or dropped, a loop. Well, this time on the second row I did it again and I can't for the life of me figure how to fix it, so since it is so close to the edge I left it. 
Hang in there I am finally on a row I have not knit yet, LOL and doing ok. I really understand the pattern having redone it so many times, so as others have said it is all a learning experience and it does get easier. Learn when ok is ok and be gentle to yourself. Look how hard you are trying and when it is done how proud you will be.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I checked out knittingpatterncentral and do not find any head covers. Give me a clue as to where they are?


----------



## carolmax (Jul 14, 2011)

SSK ... If you slip two stitches, put them back on the left needle and knit them together, why is that different from knitting them together in the first place? I am probably in the 6th grade with knitting. I've done two pair of socks and now am going to learn how to do two at a time on two circular needles. A member of my knitting group is a whiz and teaches the rest of us, who range from kindergarten to doctor's degree candidates. And we range in age from 22 to 75. What fun we have!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Go for it. These things look and sound harder than you think. Same thing with entrelac. It looks and sounds a whole lot harder than it actually is. When you get used to it, it is mindless.
When I was in high school back in the dirty thirties I made all I my own socks and several sweaters. If I could do it, you can do it!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Knitpicker, I share your pain! I am determined to make a really good pair of socks that look nice and fit right and have no holes and have toes that fit mine . . . I have frogged an uncountable number of times. I have 2 finished pairs that are fairly misshapen, but once on my feet that's not noticeable. I have one finished pair that is too big and made of worsted so plan to put some gripper stuff on the soles and use them as slippers. I have two pairs on the needles, enough empty needles and skeins of yarn to start about 20 more pairs, and a bazillion patterns. I have aIll the books and Tutoritals and videos - the toe-up, the cuff-down, the two-at-a-time on magic loop, the two-at-a-time using 2 circulars. I participated in the sock KAL last summer/fall (did not finish a sock). I WILL make socks and I WILL learn to love the process. (I already love the patterns so much that I must persevere!). After the holidays, when I can sit and really focus, I will create my opus sock. And maybe a matching one. LOL


That's the spirit!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh Joy its not stupidity its just all a part of the learning process.. in our mothers days they had a kind person sitting with them showing them all the tips and tricks.. in our day we are learning from here and videos.. if we are lucky we take a class.. but most often its a online class because getting a schedual to fit in a class sometimes is a bear of a time... I am with everyone else here I didn't know that the ssk was a knit 2 together variation... I read peoples comments ...follow their video links and am learning lots.. I did a sampler from the knitting for dummies book that Jackie Renyolds sent me... it taught me a lot.. I have 2 other samplers to do and when I'm done with those I hope the increase and decrease abbriveations will be more clear to me at a glance that is..LOL


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

O.k. Here's the deal! You at least are trying! I have been given sock patterns, sock yarn and many, many pep talks! I have yet to even try to make a sock. Way to scary to even think about! Congratulations on overpowering your demons and pushing on! I just can't.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...don't mean to laugh AT you but to laugh WITH you because yesterday I sat here and crocheted the second mitten to complete the scarf/hat/mittens I'd done for my 6 YO grand-daughter for Christmas. I was mindlessly crocheting while trying to corral my other grand-daughter (2 1/2) and I guess I just lost count a time or two and when I finished it I thought to myself....that looks awfully BIG!!!...I put the completed mitten next to it and OH MY!!!!....It was even too big for ME!!!!...LOL...I had to take it apart all the way back to the cuff....a full afternoons worth of work down the drain. I decided to just "walk away from the crochet hook" for awhile....still haven't tried again...LOL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I too have some well-used looking yarn. Gray wool, expensive. It was a suggestion of my knitting teacher, but I could have reworked a lesser quality yarn and come out looking better. 

If you are working a pattern you have not used before, I strongly recommend using the least expensive, but durable mix with acrylic. The sizing may not be what you expect either. After practice, if I am not happy with the results, making a nice, but not too costly, donation makes me feel better. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I too have some well-used looking yarn. Gray wool, expensive. It was a suggestion of my knitting teacher, but I could have reworked a lesser quality yarn and come out looking better. 

If you are working a pattern you have not used before, I strongly recommend using the least expensive, but durable mix with acrylic. The sizing may not be what you expect either. After practice, if I am not happy with the results, making a nice, but not too costly, donation makes me feel better. 
Karen


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?


I'm in awe!!! You've been kitting for over 80 years! AND you're still working on complicated patterns...your skills are to be applauded! Hooray!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


Yes, and you'll have learned a lot more than if it had gone smoothly for you from the outset. Never complain about having to rip out an error, that's where a lot of the learning happens. Even if no one but you will know it's there, sometimes fixing a mistake can become an exceptional teachable moment.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I have been trying to make a really simple scarf involving short rows and intarsia for a friend since mid Sept. Her b-day was in October and to date I have used three different yarns and have now totally ripped it out 29 times! You would think that I would just quit.... But no... I live with the almighty "should" embedded in my brain. "Should" organize stash, "should" finish WIPs before starting new ones, "Should" clean house before knitting..... sigh...


KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


 :x :-(


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

As one of my knitting buddies was ripping out a lace scarf, she told me, "I'm sure I'll enjoy making it as much the second time as I did the first". That was a lesson is positive thinking for me. Even though I grumble when I have to reverse knit, I try to remember her words. I also agree that frogging and knitting it right has it's own level of satisfaction. Imagine how wonderful you'll feel when you finish that first sock and it's perfect (or close).


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have the exact webpage for the instructions for free sport weight sock pattern --the url listed in instructions in download does not take you to that page.
Or if anyone else has a free sock pattern for sport wt yarn could you please post or let me know.
Thank You 
sbel3555


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

omaj said:


> Ok, I give. What is frogging??


Frogging is when you rip it rip it, or as frogs say ribbit, ribbit.

some one had to tell me too


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are going to be a pro when you *do* finish that sock and you will be aware of all the possible problems and stumbling blocks... Just think how fast you'll breeze through the second one!!!


That's the best attitude I've ever encountered regarding mistakes and it's right. I'll have to remember that next time I mess something up. That probably won't take too long. LOL


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Omaj, frogging is ripping out stitched to go back and redo your mistake. So now tell me What is a Head Cover.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I too am working on my first sock. I had read the pattern and had to look up ssk to make sure I knew what it meant. I just now went to YouTube so I think I am prepared. But what a mess we could be in if not for KP and all the help we get on here. I started my sock over 3 times and that was just on the ribbing. I have done that many times before so don't know what my problem was.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

I promise you will learn. My first 6 pair of socks I had to get instructions on the gusset before I started to see the big picture. I have now made about a dozen pair and still questioning it, but getting better each pair. 
I think my love of sock yarn has kept me going. Now I am starting on shawlettes and am fortunate to have a knit shop to go to which has a knit doctor and kind fellow knitters to ask question them. 
Don't give up!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

As I understand it, SSK = slip two stitches knitwise onto the right needle then insert the left needle in those two stitches and knit the two together. It has to do with the direction the final stitch goes = left or right.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Cassius said:


> I promise you will learn. My first 6 pair of socks I had to get instructions on the gusset before I started to see the big picture. I have now made about a dozen pair and still questioning it, but getting better each pair.
> I think my love of sock yarn has kept me going. Now I am starting on shawlettes and am fortunate to have a knit shop to go to which has a knit doctor and kind fellow knitters to ask question them.
> Don't give up!


Also, don't forget about YouTube. Lots of videos and a good site I like is Michelle Hunter's site. Knitpurlhunter.com. That is my go to site.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

If I am not mistaken-----slip one stitch onto the right needle knit wise, slip another stitch onto the right needle knit wise. Then put both stitches back on the left needle and knit into the back of those two stitches.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I ripped out an entire baby surprise jacket because I thought the stitch count at the neck decrease was off. When I got back to the same point, I realized that the stitch count was correct after all.


Oh geeze, I frogged a big section of a project once because it looked funny. Only to realize it was fine! I frogged a hat about 4 times because it wasn't turning out right. I finally discovered the tiny little problem that could have easily been explained by the pattern writer (put yarn in back before doing next st). Anyway I've got it now and the hat turned out perfect. the pain of frogging is worth it when you finally "get" it!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Jan L said:


> As one of my knitting buddies was ripping out a lace scarf, she told me, "I'm sure I'll enjoy making it as much the second time as I did the first". That was a lesson is positive thinking for me. Even though I grumble when I have to reverse knit, I try to remember her words. I also agree that frogging and knitting it right has it's own level of satisfaction. Imagine how wonderful you'll feel when you finish that first sock and it's perfect (or close).


I really did laugh out loud at this! I will remember that the next time I frog something!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, you will finish. and you will be a wise sock knitter who can advise others to avoid your mistakes. Although in my experience, I usually have to try the mistake just to make sure it is a mistake.

I think we have all done this at one time or another.

Persistence is a great quality to have.



KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

I took a knitting class.made 1 pair of socks.was told the 2 pair would be easier.I was lost again when it came to the heal. I called a friend,who helped or I would have never finished them.this was before KP.I haven"t tried again.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

omaj said:


> Ok, I give. What is frogging??


Unraveling the yarn....taking row after row after row.....after row out.....


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

kayrein said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?
> ...


Call it a 'design feature' and go from there.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, sometimes it just has to hit us in the head, before we understand directions. I made my first pair of socks as tube socks to wear around the house. Flat wore them out. But, I learned to knit from the toe up and have never looked back. Make them for family and friends. Also addicted to buying sock yarn. Bad addiction!

You go Texas Girl. 

knittykitty
another Texas girl


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

When I knit a sock, I run a lifeline at the end of the ribbing, so I can always go back to there if I need to. I also run a lifeline after each different section as it is completed correctly. I leave all of the lifelines in the sock until finished completely. Then I take them out. This has saved my bacon many, many times. 

I usually put a lifeline at the end of the ribbing, at the end of the heel flap, at the end of the gusset, and then just before I begin the toe.

I know this is time consuming and kind of picky, but, even though I have knit many socks, I still make mistakes, or drop a stitch or whatever. Hope this helps you.


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

Do both at the same time.That way when you get itb right Oh my you got two instead of fretting that its going to be the same as the first one LOL LOL laughting with you


----------



## heapyjess (Dec 4, 2011)

I had my first go at socks a couple months ago, I was knitting for a leaving pressie for a friend at work. Here's a good tip: DON'T pick something you've never done before for a project like that! You name it, I did it wrong, and I must have unpicked about 3 1/2 socks before I was happy. I did get them finished in time (just) and the end result did get much admiration but I've sworn off socks now, as just too stressful!


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

yes, you will finish BOTH socks.....and you will have one of the sweetest victories and pride in all of knitting.. Knitting socks gives you "special powers" LOL...and after that first pair you can tackle anything....


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

carolmax said:


> SSK ... If you slip two stitches, put them back on the left needle and knit them together, why is that different from knitting them together in the first place? I am probably in the 6th grade with knitting. I've done two pair of socks and now am going to learn how to do two at a time on two circular needles. A member of my knitting group is a whiz and teaches the rest of us, who range from kindergarten to doctor's degree candidates. And we range in age from 22 to 75. What fun we have!


I don't know the difference, except maybe it's just written differently. I go to class on Mon and will ask. Thanks! Maybe I'm not as crazy as I think I am.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Erma said:


> As I understand it, SSK = slip two stitches knitwise onto the right needle then insert the left needle in those two stitches and knit the two together. It has to do with the direction the final stitch goes = left or right.


Thanks for stating it so simply. I couldn't find the correct words to explain it. All of you are so GRRRREAT!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I just frogged a Adult Surprise Jacket. I was just to the point where I was going to start coming up the front for the button holes, so almost done and realized it was going to be way way to big. Now it is in many little balls, because I had stripping in it. My friend is helping me figure out the measurements so I will be restarting it on Monday. This is my first sweater so I'm not realizing things as fast as I should. I just figure I'll always have at least three thing going at one time so this might just as well be one of them. I just wish I had a better memory so I could learn faster from my mistakes instead of repeating them several times.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Erma said:


> As I understand it, SSK = slip two stitches knitwise onto the right needle then insert the left needle in those two stitches and knit the two together. It has to do with the direction the final stitch goes = left or right.


Slipping knitwise will twist the stitch, whereas just knitting two together does not. So that is why it leans the other way correct? I'm confused. When I get to ssk I slip purlwise as a general rule.. unless the pattern says to slip something knitwise. Am I doing it wrong? Or is it just ssk that is slipped knitwise?


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

On my first sock I was sure I knitted that darn thing at least 10 times. But then it was easy because I had it all figured out. Hang in there, you will get it!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Your poor beginnings will have fabulous endings.
My first sock is a poor looking creation and the following ones looks wonderful.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Omaj, frogging is ripping out stitched to go back and redo your mistake. So now tell me What is a Head Cover.


The only head cover I can think of is the one used to slip over and protect golf clubs. I knit them when I was a golfer and duplicate stitched the number of the appropriate club on them.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Erma said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it, SSK = slip two stitches knitwise onto the right needle then insert the left needle in those two stitches and knit the two together. It has to do with the direction the final stitch goes = left or right.
> ...


If the pattern says SSK and doesn't specify anything else, it is always done purlwise (according to a youtube I saw from "verypink"). What I've read on KP says there are both methods - purl- and knitwise. Somewhere on your pattern it should state, however, I was told if it doesn't say which to use, we should use purlwise.

I got confused on that, too. My pattern specifically said "always ssk purlwise). If a pattern says SSK, then do it that way rather than any other way because of the direction it will lean. If you look at your directions it should say k2tog for the opposite side. One leans one way and the other leans the other way. I'm not experienced enough to decide which direction it leans, but I've learned it's correct.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

wanted to send a huge THANK YOU to all who have responded. I've learned so much - especially that I'm not alone. thank you for all the encouragement, support and wonderful remarks. It's the greatest thing in the world to know all of you! I think I can redo the socks now and not feel so bad.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

The difference is that you knit in the back of the stitch instead of the front


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

omaj said:


> I think that is a stupid instruction anyway. Why don't it just say knit two together? Isn't that the same thing? :lol:


It is the same in that you are decreasing, but what matters is which way the stitch leans. I, too, didn't think it mattered until I was working on socks and THAT'S when it became apparent to me that it DOES make a difference!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Erma said:
> ...


Oh. Oh oh ....You just triggered some bit of trivia out of my mind! I can tell you how to know instantly how each one leans!

K2tog=leans right, the way the 2 is leaning!
SSK=leans left, the way the S is leaning!

I read that somewhere when I first learnt to knit and forgot that I knew it until your comment brought it right up! I can actually see it in my minds eye! The mind really is like a super computer, isn't it?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I too thought ssk slip, slip, knit .....and I thought ssktg meant slip, slip knit together. I think I am lost.


I've never seen ssktg! You learn something new every day. The ssk is slip, slip, knit together through back of loops. Psso used to throw me for a loop...for year, I had to look it up to remember what it meant!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

It happens to all of us, even experienced knitters. We rip and rip and knit it over and get frustrated. Sometimes a pattern just doesn't click. When that happens, I set it aside for a day or two and come back to it. Then it usually works out just fine. I've had to scrap certain patterns when I was learning. They were beyond my ability. As I gained more experience, a year or two later the pattern went great. You're still learning, so don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have my first sock sitting right here half done. the gauge is way off so it probalby would fit my DH but I doubt he will wear pink. started out on #1 needles and small yarn i got on sale. Bought a DK weight and size #3's and think after the holidays I may start with those...maybe easier to manage. then on to the magic loop. Am I nuts to think I should conquer it on DPNs first?


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheer up! I made one sock and inadvertently grabbed the wrong size needle for the second......and I completed the 2nd sock only to realize I now had one to fit and adult and the other to fit a child...child?...make that infant!!!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

carolmax said:


> SSK ... If you slip two stitches, put them back on the left needle and knit them together, why is that different from knitting them together in the first place? I am probably in the 6th grade with knitting. I've done two pair of socks and now am going to learn how to do two at a time on two circular needles. A member of my knitting group is a whiz and teaches the rest of us, who range from kindergarten to doctor's degree candidates. And we range in age from 22 to 75. What fun we have!


When you slip the two stitches you slip them knitwise which turns the orientation of the stitch. Then you slide them back to the first needle and knit them together. When you do the Knit2tog you do not slip them and their orientation on the needles remain the same. The twisted stitches in the ssk helps it lay flatter. Now that I've said this - some people do their ssks differently. When I first started ssk's I slipped them as if to purl but I find that slipping as if to knit tightens the two stitches and thus helps it lay flat. Many books state that slip as if to purl unless directions state otherwise; EXCEPT for decreases.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I am old and have been knitting for years. I make mistakes--sometimes--. When I make one on one of the first rows of a pattern I just leave it, my trademark. After that I do a couple rows and then hold my work up and take a good look at it, all over. And, since I was in an accident a few years ago I can't remember patterns very well, so I spend a whole lot of time reading, reading, reading and rereading my patterns. I go back and reread even simple patterns, it's just that way now. Yeah, I got my head hit HARD.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

dinnerontime said:


> I have my first sock sitting right here half done. the gauge is way off so it probalby would fit my DH but I doubt he will wear pink. started out on #1 needles and small yarn i got on sale. Bought a DK weight and size #3's and think after the holidays I may start with those...maybe easier to manage. then on to the magic loop. Am I nuts to think I should conquer it on DPNs first?


Try two circulars. I find them really easy to use with small diameter items. I've done quite a few mittens on two circulars. Check you tube on how to do it. Not hard at all. I am with you on socks being a challenge. I'm working my way up to do socks.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I always heard you shouldn't knit anything perfectly, that it should have a mistake in it. But, most people wouldn't know if there was a mistake anyway.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, that helped me understand the ssk better. I love this site. There must be some awesome knitters out there!!


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

I love your baby dog!


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

That's ok. I get to look at our boxer twice. I had a boxer. I miss him so much. The best.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, as I'm trying to knit again I see can learn from more experienced knitters. Thanks for posting mistakes & how to correct them. I've even made mistakes on loom knitting,you wouldn't think that would be possible, (yeah right). Again thanks Sooner


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cassius said:


> I love your baby dog!


Thanks! She is actually three! She is just cute!


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

My boxer was my baby all his life. He even still had that baby face same as yours.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Cassius said:


> My boxer was my baby all his life. He even still had that baby face same as yours.


Is she a brindle? Mine was half brindle, half fawn so he turned out to be a dark fawn. I will attempt to put a picture on here. I am not sure I know how. Sometime this am I will try.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you think I'll have that much of a problem with a sock loom? Came with a video, understood part of the instructions. My memory is so bad that by the last part of the instructions I've already forgotten the first part. Is it just old age? Hope for things to get better. Sooner


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> then there are us lefties who do all of the above while dancing backwards!!


I am with you there. Sometimes I can figure it out and other times it is hard to change the directions to knit from the opposite side a left handed person would be used to.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, ma am you will. From here in central Texas I say you will finish your sock. You got the determination if you have frogged that many times. Better than me who is scared to try socks.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm thinking when you get those socks done, you're going to ALWAYS wear them with shorts...so everyone can see them. We'll all do the happy dance for you when they're done. I haven't even tried those yet....on my list!


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

I knitted two pairs of woolen socks for my husband. I have never knitted socks in my life. They turned our very well. 
I used the following book: LEARN TO KNIT SOCKS, 12 designs in sport weight yarn by EDIE ECKMAN. This book has been produced by JEAN LEINHAUSER. 
I purchased this book at JoAnn, this year. The instructions in this book are very easy to follow and understand. Hope that it will help you.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Knitpicker, I rip my work all the time, though it so frustrating its worth the end result try the toe up socks they are very easy to make.There is a pattern which is very detailed. Its Wendys Generic Toe-Up Sock.The one I love is Lifestyle Toe Up Socks, No Swatch Needed  A Guided Tour | Charisa Martin Cairn | P U L S H Knitting Journal, try it , its great.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Once upon a time I made several pairs of heelless socks.
It wasn't that I couldn't knit regular one, but heelless were just a lot quicker. They are tubular and the pattern was spiral. There are still patterns around for them.
They stay up well.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm still looking for golf club head covers to knit..


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

You are just learning. Socks are difficult to learn. Ease up on yourself and keep at it. I too, have frogged & think a lot. Now I am getting closer to seeing the big picture. Rejoice, you are learning how to rip out and start again. Blessings and you can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I bound off the bottom of "it comes in waves pullover" and tried it on. There at the bust line I had knitted a few stitches instead of purling! That is for sure the back of my sweater!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

omaj said:


> I'm still looking for golf club head covers to knit..


Go to Knitting Pattern Central they have several golf club covers.


----------



## mebrawn (Jan 23, 2011)

If you haven't mastered your first sock -don't give up.
Try making a sock with a replaceable heel. You knit down to where you would start the heel flap. Instead at that point. Knit across half the stitches with a different colored yarn. then go back and knit those same stitches with the regular yarn. Realize that half of the stitches you have on your needles are the sole of the foot so always knit those just plain knit. Knit down to where you would start
to decrease for the toe and do it as usual. If you are worried about where to start toe decreases, then put in your replaceable heel before you get that far but an inch or two after the odd colored yarn. To do that.-you open up those stitches by removing the yarn and putting them on four needles keeping the corners at the beginning and end of two of needles. I put the stitches on the needles as I remove the colored yarn so it is easy. If you do drop one--they aren't going to run away very far and you can fix it when you get done. then you start to knit around and decrease one stitch before and after the corners every other row. When you get to about 8 to 16 stitches on your needle(this really depends upon your gauge and the thickness of your yarn) weave them together so that you are weaving the top to the sole stitches. You can always bind off and sew it but the Kitchener stitch is one of your best tools to learn. Hope I have helped you.
don't give up--socks are fun and you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## Fidget (Sep 3, 2011)

Being a newbie and having yet to complete a single sweater pattern, never mind understanding said pattern, I find this post strangely comforting.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

omaj said:


> I'm still looking for golf club head covers to knit..


omaj ... try this site. There are several patterns.
http://www.chemknits.com/2010/03/search-for-golf-club-coverscozies.html


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

oh knitpicker...get in line. i wanted to learn socks, went to the knit shop and paid 6.95 a skein and got 2 skeins and ruined them trying to do that blasted heel and then, this light, it was way at the end of the tunnel said....use cheap yarn, stupid, till you figure out what they are talking about...so, being a learnable stupid, i got out some cheap yarn and, bec now i could relax, what diff did it make it was cheap, all of a sudden things started to fall into place and bam...i could do that heel without a prbm. so, bec i had torn out the good yarn so much it was useless (no yarn can take being riped out to much, looses it...yarningablity..or something like that) i went to the yarn shop and got one skein, but it cost $16.50. and i went to work.....oh, knitpicker, those socks turned out wonderfully and i am so hooked on socking it, i love to make them. so hang in there, just use cheap yarn till you get those heels and gussets to obey you...and then you can really enjoy the process. i'm sure...


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> for those of us who have been knitting for a long time the ssk used to be psso (pass the slipped stitch over). I still do it that way when I see the ssk.


Actually, it is not quite the same, but the difference would only show in some situations. Last year I made the Haruni shawl (see it on Knitpicks or Ravelry) which involves making leaves. The K2T and SSK make up the side portion of the leaves and the PSSO makes the point of the leaf. In this particular instance, using the correct one would make a big difference in the look of your lace. In most situation, it doesn't matter as long as you get the correct amount of decrease. There are videos on youtube for how to make the stitches if anyone is not sure.


----------



## chipups (Nov 29, 2011)

I also had to make about 6 sox before I figured out what the ssk meant. I use circular needles I use k1 s1 psso instead of ssk. It's just easier for me. Live and Learn They really are fun to make.


----------



## joanne1949marie (Feb 28, 2011)

:lol: Well, I am sure you are not the only person to have done that. I was envisioning you knitting and ripping out and knitting and ripping out. Very funny. Good luck with the "finished" project.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Fran-e....I love your word....yarningablity! I even know what you're talking about....how scarey is that????? LOL Love it! I have been using cheap yarn all year.....but I've been learning. So didn't feel I have earned the right to have nice yarn. Now I treat myself every so often.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks from me too!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

this is horrid, i didn't even spell that made up word right, i think...yarningability...i think i forgot an eye. lol. yes, it is grand when we connect and it was nonsense that lead to it. but, this is talent. we are all kindred spirits...that is for sure. so onward my sisters, onward..you all are my inspiration, bless you all...


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree. I am making a hat and have to use the left leaning stitches on the first four inches of the hat and then the right leaning stitches on the top four inches of the hat. This was a learning experience for me. Took several starts to figure out just what it was that I was supposed to be doing. Anne


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm. I predict that yes, you will finish this first sock and you will be proud of your achievement when you do. I am currently socking as well and although I haven't made any mistakes as yet, I am still not happy with it and am tempted to pull the whole thing out. It is a christmas present for my DBIL and It needs to be ready in a weeks time for postage. Dad said I should give him one sock for Christmas and the second one for his birthday at the end of January. I am starting to think that is a perfect plan. All the best with the gruesome sock. SHow who is boss!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I feel your pain! I started learning to do socks and I used Worsted weight yarn and did the top down method. I really liked the way it looked, but realized the yarn was way to thick for socks to wear with shoes. Only finished it to the middle of the foot. Then I decided to use a sport or light weight worsted and try the toe up sock. Took me forever, but I finished it.
> Went to put it on and the Darn bind off is to tight. The upside is I learn how to do both, but I still don't have a sock to wear ---LOL  :roll: :XD:


I decided to try toe up socks and had trouble casting on to make a closed top. I forgot to knit the first round through the back loop and the stitches came out twisted. I am knitting the second sock now.


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi sbel3555, maybe you could still salvage your toe up sock by ripping out two rows, and then binding off againn using this great stretchy bindoff that some generous soul here on KP told me about:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/FEATjssbo.php

The reason I say you'll have to rip out TWO rows to do it over is that it uses a lot more yarn than a regular bindoff, there's sort of an extra yarn over in every stitch. I had to do this recently for a ski hat that was too tight even though I had used a needle two sizes larger for the bindoff. Now it's just fine 

Good luck!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

There will never be a sock again that can intimidate you once you've finished these. Knit on! ;-)

CharleneM



KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

harbin said:


> I knitted two pairs of woolen socks for my husband. I have never knitted socks in my life. They turned our very well.
> I used the following book: LEARN TO KNIT SOCKS, 12 designs in sport weight yarn by EDIE ECKMAN. This book has been produced by JEAN LEINHAUSER.
> I purchased this book at JoAnn, this year. The instructions in this book are very easy to follow and understand. Hope that it will help you.


I bought the book before I started this post (along with a crochet socks book), but the pattern left out something and it really confused me so I'm taking a class. My teacher agreed that something was left out. I worked on the book on one pattern for weeks before giving up. Maybe I just didn't understand it, but was given a different sock pattern and I like it better.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

where can I learn the better cast on??


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

peggyferrell said:


> where can I learn the better cast on??


Try YouTube and choose one until you find the one you're most comfortable with. I like the "verypink" videos. You can search with words like "sock", "casting on", etc.


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep at it there's nothing like the feeling of accomplishment, not to add hand knitted socks are the best to wear...good luck


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't even tried socks yet, but that is one of my goals after the first of the year.


----------



## lkmknits (Nov 11, 2011)

When starting to knit socks, I found Stephanie Pearl McFee's pattern in 'Knitting Rules' was the easiest for me to follow. In addition, she reviews the 'rules' for socks in an episode of Knitting Daily, which can be found on the internet. Unfortunately, I don't remember which one, but hopefully you can do a search for it. It was last year or the year before, I think. 

Good luck--socks are fun to make and fun to wear!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been knitting for more than 80 years and I still make mistakes. I recently knitted a sweater with quite fine cables around the turtle neck, sleeve cuffs, and inset into the sides at the waist. A truly lovely pattern. However, it called for a k3, p2 ribbing. This was a sweater knitted from the bottom up. The ribbing curled and drove me nuts. So I picked up the stitches before the undesirable ribbing and cut same away. Fine. Then I started doing the same cable pattern at the bottom of the sweater as was in other places. 200 stitches, knitted in the round. After a couple of inches I realized that, because I was knitted down instead of up, the cables were upside down. Think anyone will notice?


The only people who will notice will be you and someone who has very sharp eyes. Besides, you can just tell them you decided to try something new and the the cables were more interesting this way! Don't fret over it.
;-) Billie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not tried socks, either. I have a real problem with understanding the whole 'picking up stitches' when you are working the turn for the heel. I don't even know if that is the correct term for what I mean..... The most difficult pattern I did was a mock cable stitch for an afghan I did with 3 different yarns.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


That's why I learned to knit baby socks first. Less stitches... less time to make, and yet still learn the concept. I made eight pair of baby socks before I ventured into full-size ones.

Good luck with your sock. I agree with most in here, the second one should be easier.

I'm also glad you keep attempting, and don't give up. Bravo for you!!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

What a delightful experience-sharing this has been. 
Last year, I knew how to garter stitch and stockingette stitch. I did tons of afgans with crocheted borders; and sold quite a few of them. But decided to learn how to knit socks. It has taken this year, much reading, some help from others, and some hilarious results before I finally made a real sock that could be worn. Along the way, I've knitted sweaters, mittens, caps/hats, bath accessories, and wrist warmers. AND all this time, I was goofing on the ssk. But now have that one going just fine.
And I find somewhere along the way I have mistakes way on back--too much to frog it out. And decided that if I ever made a perfect-no mistake item, I will put in a mistake.
My mistakes usually come when I fall asleep knitting..obviously I still knit while asleep from the looks of things. It reminds me of typing with a blindfold on and get off my marks. It wukk kiij kuje tgus,
Please don't get discouraged, KnitPicker. enjoy your mistakes and have a good hearty laugh.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

janiem said:


> I have a sock pattern called Basic sock pattern for Regia Jacquard socks which is easy peasy, it must be if I can do it!! This is the one I taught myself to knit socks with and its free so give it a go and Google it. Some sock patterns can be difficult to understand, if you're new to it, but this one is very straightforward. Don't give up


this sounds what I am looking for, close enough. What is the CC in "...using CC , work heel flap back and forth over
remaining 30 sts in heel stitch of your choice?"


----------



## karenjean07 (Nov 23, 2011)

As long as your cables are consistant. if anyone should notice you can just tell them "I did that purposely!" I have done sweaters where there are many types of cables and some of them look upside down.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

what a brilliant idea.....doing baby socks, or anything, first. wow..didn't think of that. thought of using cheap yarn after i ruined 2 skeins of expensive trying to learn it. thanx for that idea Palenque...this i shall keep in mind.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

did you know that the Amish will make a mistake in whatever they are doing, so that it isn't consider perfect. see, that is my prbm...i want to be like the simple folk, so i make what i think is a mistake, only to find out i didn't and so it is just perfect. now, if you buy that, have i got a bargain for you, souther mississippi swamp land, can't raise your voice on it...but then, how many friends have you got that can say that own swamp land? see, all things are good.
in a quilting class i took the instructor said, if, on horse back, going 40 miles an hour past your quilt, if you can't see a mistake, do not worry about it. wonder if that holds for socks heels that are covered by a shoe? hum, now i must go ponder on this one. so much to do and so little time...LOL. happy socking it. or whatever you are doing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

fran-e said:


> what a brilliant idea.....doing baby socks, or anything, first. wow..didn't think of that. thought of using cheap yarn after i ruined 2 skeins of expensive trying to learn it. thanx for that idea Palenque...this i shall keep in mind.


You're most welcome. Exactly, don't use your expensive yarn until you know how to make whatever it is you're attempting to learn.

I made scarves for the first three years... All types of scarves... with worsted yarns, novelty yarns... like ribbon, fuzzy, ladder, bulky... cables, lace... etc. Every I knew got at least one... most received three. Then I branched out... into socks.

When I made all those baby sock, I didn't have a baby who could receive them... but, about six month later babies were coming out the of woodwork. So, all my practice socks were used up. I love kntting baby socks because I can "knock" them out in a day ... day and a half. LOL

Adult and youngster's socks take more time and yarn. I'm always knitting socks now... inbetween other projects, like baby blankets, hats for babies and adults... lots of fingerless gloves... some wristlets for the pre-teens and teenagers. It's sooo much fun. I made my first two baby sweaters this past six months. I ain't scared of lace patterns or cables... I can almost knit socks with my eyes close... well, that's kinda exaggerating... but, you get the point.

When you're ready to knit a beautiful pair or socks for men with an unique pattern... let me know. I have a great pattern for that purpose. Men love 'em. I even made a pair for my favorite opera tenor... he liked them very much. LOL ... my 22-year-old grandson Jeremy like them too.

Jeremy is a big Dodger's fan. I'm knitting him a pair of royal blue cashmere socks... that will have the Doger's L.A. logo knitted into the instep portion of the socks. Which he can wear for baseball's next season. LOL


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Sure you will, just took a bit longer :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Learning to knit socks, I made 6 tries, each time having to frog until I was sick of it. Decided to start completely over 4 of those times with the cuff, since that was easy to do.
> 
> The 6th time, I was almost ready to start the instep on the way to the toes and I was congratulating myself in finally getting it right! Oh, so proud of myself.
> 
> ...


My first pair of socks were so big around, someone referred to them as "Christmas Stockings", and I screwed up the grafting at the toe. You may want to try making worsted weight socks (fewer stitches, decreases, etc.), until you get the hang of it. They make nice slippers for around the house.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I'm thinking when you get those socks done, you're going to ALWAYS wear them with shorts...so everyone can see them. We'll all do the happy dance for you when they're done. I haven't even tried those yet....on my list!


I never wear shorts, ever (and greater humanity thanks me)! My hand knitted socks are my secret joy.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I feel your pain! I started learning to do socks and I used Worsted weight yarn and did the top down method. I really liked the way it looked, but realized the yarn was way to thick for socks to wear with shoes. Only finished it to the middle of the foot. Then I decided to use a sport or light weight worsted and try the toe up sock. Took me forever, but I finished it.
> Went to put it on and the Darn bind off is to tight. The upside is I learn how to do both, but I still don't have a sock to wear ---LOL  :roll: :XD:


Worsted weight socks make great slippers! Finish 'em and wear 'em around the house.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am an average 8 1/2-9 size foot and I can't find a pattern for a plain top down sock to be used with sport weight yarn. If anyone has it, could you please pm me. I knit to slow to used finger weight yarn and I don't have needles smaller than sz 4.
Help, please
thanks
sbel3555

ps --also don't know how to adjust pattern.


----------



## IrishRose49 (Nov 19, 2011)

Agree! There can't be a knitter out there who hasn't ever made a colossal mistake. I know I've had my share. In fact, I just made 2 left sides for a pair of doll leggings because I was trying to finish them for Christmas when I was too tired to think. My solution is to make 2 right sides, so my other granddaughter will have a pair for her doll, too Mistakes are essential to learning, I think.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Good job. Those are really outstanding.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

troi said:


> janiem said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sock pattern called Basic sock pattern for Regia Jacquard socks which is easy peasy, it must be if I can do it!! This is the one I taught myself to knit socks with and its free so give it a go and Google it. Some sock patterns can be difficult to understand, if you're new to it, but this one is very straightforward. Don't give up
> ...


Contrasting Color


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Sooner said:


> Do you think I'll have that much of a problem with a sock loom? Came with a video, understood part of the instructions. My memory is so bad that by the last part of the instructions I've already forgotten the first part. Is it just old age? Hope for things to get better. Sooner


I've been talking with the sock loom people. I tried, too, and didn't have good results. Contacted the loom customer service dept (which are wonderful - and the best customer service dept ever!) because I found that the slider holding stitches was very difficult to get the stitches off of, if not impossible and the metal part of the pick came out. They said they are making videos. I checked yesterday and their YouTube videos are now on the Internet. Not the one I wanted, but the others should help you out a lot. I didn't care for the loom because it was too slow, too bulky and too clunky. I went back to hand knitting. Of course, if you've followed this thread, you know that I'm having a tough time with handknitting socks - just learning. This morning I got through it all and am on my way to finishing m y first sock. I still like the hand knit better than the loom.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have not tried socks, either. I have a real problem with understanding the whole 'picking up stitches' when you are working the turn for the heel. I don't even know if that is the correct term for what I mean..... The most difficult pattern I did was a mock cable stitch for an afghan I did with 3 different yarns.


I learned how through "verypinkknit" YouTube instructions. She is extremely clear and thorough and your view is from above so you can see how she does it . Picking up stitches is one of the easiest things about socks. Try the video and see if it doesn't clarify it for you. It's wonderful!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> fran-e said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

troi said:


> janiem said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sock pattern called Basic sock pattern for Regia Jacquard socks which is easy peasy, it must be if I can do it!! This is the one I taught myself to knit socks with and its free so give it a go and Google it. Some sock patterns can be difficult to understand, if you're new to it, but this one is very straightforward. Don't give up
> ...


CC=contrasting color


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

fran-e said:


> did you know that the Amish will make a mistake in whatever they are doing, so that it isn't consider perfect. see, that is my prbm...i want to be like the simple folk, so i make what i think is a mistake, only to find out i didn't and so it is just perfect. now, if you buy that, have i got a bargain for you, souther mississippi swamp land, can't raise your voice on it...but then, how many friends have you got that can say that own swamp land? see, all things are good.
> in a quilting class i took the instructor said, if, on horse back, going 40 miles an hour past your quilt, if you can't see a mistake, do not worry about it. wonder if that holds for socks heels that are covered by a shoe? hum, now i must go ponder on this one. so much to do and so little time...LOL. happy socking it. or whatever you are doing.


Sounds like an excuse thought up just for me. LOL


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Your sweater will be unique and special.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Give it a try! I think it is fun to see the sock develop and love doing the varied colorways.


----------



## lkmknits (Nov 11, 2011)

CC = contrasting color (as far as I know)


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

no no, knitpicker, it is true...i live in amish country here, lots of quilters, baskets, rugs, etc. funiture, and that is what they believe. that no one is perfect, only the Lord and so they don't want to do things that are to perfect. but have to tell you, you really have to know what to look for to see any mistakes, they do beautiful work, it is wonderful. hate them...LOL...kidding. 
i have been to Lancaster and in Ohio where they have allot of amish and shops and that seems to be a general belief. 
knittingbee, i so agree, it is fun to see things develop and become something. just lifts the spirit. makes everything better...


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Just keep working on those socks, they will be easy before long.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

fran-e said:


> no no, knitpicker, it is true...i live in amish country here, lots of quilters, baskets, rugs, etc. funiture, and that is what they believe. that no one is perfect, only the Lord and so they don't want to do things that are to perfect. but have to tell you, you really have to know what to look for to see any mistakes, they do beautiful work, it is wonderful. hate them...LOL...kidding.
> i have been to Lancaster and in Ohio where they have allot of amish and shops and that seems to be a general belief.
> knittingbee, i so agree, it is fun to see things develop and become something. just lifts the spirit. makes everything better...


Sorry - I probably could have worded my reply better. What I meant to say was that I agreed and should be using that same reason since nothing I do is perfect.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ya know what, knitpicker? i don't buy that, you look like one sharp lady..you have it together and right on target. besides that you come from J.R.' country...lol. did you know the Ewings? wish they had that series on Netflix, i would rewatch that. i miss so much of it working, so that would be good. hum. have to see what i can do with that, see if i can find it somewhere...


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> fran-e said:
> 
> 
> > what a brilliant idea.....doing baby socks, or anything, first. wow..didn't think of that. thought of using cheap yarn after i ruined 2 skeins of expensive trying to learn it. thanx for that idea Palenque...this i shall keep in mind.
> ...


love your pix.. your socks are close to the ones i did, almost. now i have to put my next pair on hold till i get a couple things made for Christmas that was just added to my list...brother, always something in my way...LOL. :hunf:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just had this pop up on Facebook today from Knit and Crochet Now! Seems like a good way to learn how to make socks.
http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2007/06/knitted_mini_ch.html


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

hi pb...what is that, peanut butter??? lol. anyrate, that is a great page, just went there. think i got something like that from another knitting thing i belong to, you get free patterns and so forth. 
at one point i lived by you, in mass. my ex was at Fort Gordon...hope i have that right, or was it Fort Devons..? hum, one was GA. the fort was near Ayer also Shirley, we lived in Shirley. was stationed there twice. just saying. 
have a great evening...



pb54116 said:


> Just had this pop up on Facebook today from Knit and Crochet Now! Seems like a good way to learn how to make socks.
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2007/06/knitted_mini_ch.html


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

fran-e said:


> ya know what, knitpicker? i don't buy that, you look like one sharp lady..you have it together and right on target. besides that you come from J.R.' country...lol. did you know the Ewings? wish they had that series on Netflix, i would rewatch that. i miss so much of it working, so that would be good. hum. have to see what i can do with that, see if i can find it somewhere...


Will you believe me when I say I never watched "Dallas" TV show? I liked both the male and female lead characters, but don't care much for soaps. I prefer comedies and family shows.

You are so kind and I appreciate your remarks. Thank you, but sadly it's true. I used to do things in almost perfect fashion, but I find as I get older that perfection isn't necessarily what I'm after....more like knowledge and the wisdom to use it properly. Still, coming from Mennonite great-grandparents, I COULD say my mistakes in my knitting are done on purpose. Nah! There are just too many. LOL


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I found the book: GETTING STARTED KNITTING SOCKS by Ann Budd.
This has directions for 4 stitches per inch up to 8 stitches per inch. Each has the directions for small, medium and large socks. Some have up to 5 sizes per sock. These are basic stockingette stitch socks for the body and k/p's for the top.
The book also has socks with specialized stitches with directions for them. 
I have made "dorm socks" out of worsted and larger-sz 8 needles down to sock yarn and sz 2 needles socks for my son using the directions from this book.
If you want to use fingering weight, a size 0 to 3 is recommended which would give you 7 stitches per inch. An 8 1/2 shoe would put you at a large woman's size and you would probably need to use the directions for casting on either 56 stitches or 64. You would work top down with the k/p sequence desired (I like 3 k 1 p) for however long you desire (I usually go 1 1/2 to 2 inches). Then you go st st for 7 to 8 inches. You can measure your leg from the heel up to get your desired length. Then you work your heel, heel flap, and gusset, then work st st for the length to the base of the big toe. Then you begin your decreases for the toe. You can try them on along this point to make sure your sock is the length you want without binding your toes.
This book is simply one I keep at my side for all my sock work.
Happy knitting. Hope this helps.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> I found the book: GETTING STARTED KNITTING SOCKS by Ann Budd......This book is simply one I keep at my side for all my sock work.
> Happy knitting. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for taking your time to share this with us. Yes, it does indeed help - more than you can imagine.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am on my way to the library right now to get the book. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

carolmax said:


> SSK ... If you slip two stitches, put them back on the left needle and knit them together, why is that different from knitting them together in the first place? I am probably in the 6th grade with knitting. I've done two pair of socks and now am going to learn how to do two at a time on two circular needles. A member of my knitting group is a whiz and teaches the rest of us, who range from kindergarten to doctor's degree candidates. And we range in age from 22 to 75. What fun we have!


The angle of the finished stitch, or the direction it leans, right or left. When doing k2tog and ssk, they lean apart like a V for matching decreases....Della


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with rocky MFN. lady.....wishing we would share our mistakes. the rest of learn from others mistakes as well
sometimes I've had to frog so much that I've been in tears.. misery love company. hang in there and whoever said the second sock will be easier is right. just don't wait too long before starting the second sock or if ur like me u will have forgotten how u did the first sock.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I am an average 8 1/2-9 size foot and I can't find a pattern for a plain top down sock to be used with sport weight yarn. If anyone has it, could you please pm me. I knit to slow to used finger weight yarn and I don't have needles smaller than sz 4.
> Help, please
> thanks
> sbel3555
> ...


I had to order smaller needles. There are a few for size 4s. Try this chart, you can sort by weight, needle size, name etc. http://www.socknitters.com/sockpatterns/weight.htm

I got it from the other sock thread I am following http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46873-1.html#788800


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> ...What is the CC in "...using CC , work heel flap back and forth over
> remaining 30 sts in heel stitch of your choice?"


CC=contrasting color[/quote]

Duh. thanks. I was thinking in one color I guess. I was trying to get some kind of cable needle out of the abrev..


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Will someone please tell me what frogging is?


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Frogging is when you make a mistake and have to "rippit,rippit"


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

omaj said:


> Will someone please tell me what frogging is?


And tinking is unknitting.
KNIT <---> TINK .. Knit spelled backwards. Where you undo your knitted stitches one at a time for a mistake a few stitches back rather than a few rows back.

We all had to ask.. at least I did.

We knitters have our own language.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

That's pretty funny, but, I've done a lot of that. Glad to know what it's called. he he


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

omaj...i'm so glad you asked what frogging was....bec..i have wondered and wondered and figured that sometime along the way i would figure it out...LOL. now i know. i love that tink, that is to cool and ripit..shirley that is ka-nitters jargon... betcha no wear else can we change things around and have them make sense..
i do know how to spell, some, but don't you love using words that are wrong/right? shirley you do...wear-ever i can i do...LOL. my socks are giggling this morning i'm so funny. what do you want, it is 6:30am, no one in their right mind is up reading a knit site at this hour...except, exceptionally bright peoples...that's US, U and ME. lol. have a brillant day...


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I ordered mine on Amazon as our library is quite limited.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone please tell me what frogging is?
> ...


That is so funny. I didn't put it together. Thanks for explaining - so logical!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I DID IT!

Well, ladies, I persevered and finished the sock after all. It doesn't look very good - a hole, lots of split yarn (it was old to begin with, many mistakes in it, and then with all the frogging it deteriorated). I'm on the matching sock and will probably post that one. Maybe show the first and second in comparison - everyone will laugh at the first - including me!

I couldn't and wouldn't have been able to do this if it hadn't been for all of you on this thread. You encouraged me, supported me, laughed with me, gave me hints, websites for help and so much friendship that kept me going even when I wanted to throw it at the door. But, you kept advising me and I kept following you. All of you are ABSOLUTELY SUPER! I couldn't have accomplished this without you. Now with one sock behind me (which is where it belongs - LOL) I'm on to the second one. If the second one (in the same yarn) turns out well, I'll try some new nice yarn.

Keep the thread up and in a week or so, I'll show the second sock (hopefully I'll have the time to finish it by then.) Much gratefulness from this Texas gal to each and every one of you! This makes my Christmas so wonderful!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really inquisitive, and this site seems to compliment my inquisitiviness. How do you like that word? I was up at 4:00, knitting. Cats love to sit on my lap and slap at the yarn.
It's a chore to knit in spite of them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I totally agree with dreamweaver! I've done the same thing and i know it is FRUSTRATING!!!! I'm tempted to say I hate knitting! but I don't Keep trying you'll get it!!


Dreamweaver said:


> You are going to be a pro when you *do* finish that sock and you will be aware of all the possible problems and stumbling blocks... Just think how fast you'll breeze through the second one!!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hadn't heard either of these terms as related to knitting (frog and tink), either, until being on this site. Didn't know where "tink" came from until now.


----------



## emai (Oct 24, 2011)

thank you for your post. i am a beginer and gave up as i didn't understand ssk. but now i do, so thank you will now start on my merry way. socks here i come!!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

emai said:


> thank you for your post. i am a beginer and gave up as i didn't understand ssk. but now i do, so thank you will now start on my merry way. socks here i come!!!


Congratulations - the hardest part of any job is getting started! I know. You'll do it and do it well. The first one is the hardest, after that you can sail through them.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

YEAH! What a great feeling when the first sock is made and it really looks like a sock....


----------

